
Zoom has one key profit driver: engineers in China (2019) - throwaway64054
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/26/zoom-key-profit-driver-ahead-of-ipo-engineers-in-china.html
======
stinger
how is this different from the off-shoring model employed by companies for
ages? How is this newsworthy?

